# Mr. Biz gave me a hat!



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

View attachment 29549


Thank you, John!
AKA Mr. Biz!
I like it better than the beanie my boss gave us last year. Winning!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not bad, I wear one just like it when I'm changing my oil:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks to 422, I now have an Organized sticker display unit. :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup....the white gorilla fit you pretty well.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Yup....the white gorilla fit you pretty well.


Who, him or the hat? 😆😫

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The white gorilla fits biz. an old avatar he used to have


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> The white gorilla fits biz. an old avatar he used to have


That was before I was enrolled in a mandated anger management program. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The resemblance is a bit disturbing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I get to see it across from my desk every day. Couple of Canadian stickers there from Bigduke as well. Looks better on the rack than perched on my fat head. :laughing: 

Maybe the next pic will be from a live jobsite.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I get to see it across from my desk every day. Couple of Canadian stickers there from Bigduke as well. Looks better on the rack than perched on my fat head. :laughing:
> 
> Maybe the next pic will be from a live jobsite.


What did you do? Hire a cheap drywall guy that told you his work was art? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> What did you do? Hire a cheap drywall guy that told you his work was art? :laughing:


The art museum was a free add-on for signing the lease. :laughing:


----------

